# Understanding Test Result



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all..

I have tested ENFJ on MBTI and now I just tested ENFj (EIE-2Fe) on Socionics.

I got some results, that I don't really understand how should be interpreted or what they are actualy saying. So please help me understand and explain to me what it means.

*Model A Function Strengths and Values*


YouIdeal DualFunctionInformation ElementRelative StrengthRelative ValueInformation ElementRelative StrengthRelative Value

Leading
Creative
Role
Vulnerable

Suggestive
Mobilizing
Ignoring
Demonstrative
Fe
Ni
Te
Si

Ti
Se
Fi
Ne43%
32%
7%
18%

7%
18%
43%
32%43%
32%
7%
18%

43%
32%
7%
18%Ti
Se
Fi
Ne

Fe
Ni
Te
Si43%
32%
7%
18%

7%
18%
43%
32%43%
32%
7%
18%

43%
32%
7%
18%

Also it seems like the functions for ENFJ is different in Socionics.

In MBTI the functions are: Fe, Ni, Se, Ti.
In Socionics the functions seems to be: Fe, Ni, Te, Si.

I realised that the left part where it says YOU are ME. And I guess the Ideal Dual would be a partner or friend?

What is the relationship between 'Relative Strength' and 'Relative Value' ?

What does EIE-2Fe mean?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

JakeDK said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I have tested ENFJ on MBTI and now I just tested ENFj (EIE-2Fe) on Socionics.
> 
> I got some results, that I don't really understand how should be interpreted or what they are actualy saying. So please help me understand and explain to me what it means.


You might want to read through this thread for description of functions: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/114854-model-socionics-cognitive-function-model.html



> Also it seems like the functions for ENFJ is different in Socionics.
> 
> In MBTI the functions are: Fe, Ni, Se, Ti.
> In Socionics the functions seems to be: Fe, Ni, Te, Si.
> ...


The functions aren't different, since Role and Vulnerable functions aren't valued by the type.

The way Socionics lists functions is different from MBTI. They list them as 2 valued functions, 2 unvalued functions, another 2 valued functions, 2 unvalued functions. The set of valued functions for ENFJ and ENFj is the same: Fe, Ni, Se, Ti.


----------

